# Drywall ceiling noises



## bigboomer (Jun 2, 2015)

Maybe I should word it differently.

If your subfloor is squeaking / creaking, could you make the sound by pushing from below? Would putting pressure on the ceiling / joist below (20-30lbs of pressure, not much.) trigger the sound of a loose subfloor?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Definitely sounds like the flex in the joists has caused movement of the drywall and perhaps you have some nail pops or the beginning of some nail pops. Perhaps the joists are undersized. Who knows until you can see what's up there by taking down some of the drywall in that area. If you suspect nail pops, I would definitely get someone in there to address the issue. It's not a difficult DIY project as long as you know which way the joists are running.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

We have almost 0 info.
What size are the joist and what's the free spans?
Should have been screws not nails.
At least 90% of the time an attic was never designed of living space.
Unless someone sistered the old joist that's likely where your issue is.


----------

